# doves



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

It's a shame they changed the opener to the 5th of September this year, and it's also a shame doves have become allergic to sunflowers, so don't even bother wasting your time in that prime looking field..... and who would've thought doves would develop a fear of heights and roost on the ground instead of those tall, nice stand of trees you were thinking about hunting. Anyways, good luck sept 5th everyone!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL


-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

utahgolf said:


> It's a shame they changed the opener to the 5th of September this year, and it's also a shame doves have become allergic to sunflowers, so don't even bother wasting your time in that prime looking field..... and who would've thought doves would develop a fear of heights and roost on the ground instead of those tall, nice stand of trees you were thinking about hunting. Anyways, good luck sept 5th everyone!


heh heh heh:evil2::evil2::lie:


----------



## ottadad (Aug 28, 2014)

This is just too too good


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

You had me until the allergy part. I was all...


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I think you are mistaken. Its the 6th, it always opens on a Saturday like the deer hunt.


----------

